# old gheenoe?



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm116/mikebro72/0424081700-01.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

what is this boat worth?? whats the most i should spend to bring this thing home?? im gonna call monday and see what they want for it...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a 15 4 Highsider Bare hull worth about $200.00 beacuse Brand new they are only $880.00

Dave

And the Company in Georgia made a deal to make them then things went really bad and they kept making them under the Riverhawk brand .... The guys in eorgia are reall A$$***** 


Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The Winder GA Gheenoe plant was a franchise. Gheen Mfg in Titusville pulled all of the franchises a long time ago. Technically that is a real Gheenoe just made somewhere else and comes with a bit of history to go with it. 

The transom on that boat is unusual. Does not match the regular Gheenoe transom. Probably means it was made at the end of their franchise or was redone by someone. 

Either way if you can pick the boat up cheap. Anywhere from $50 - $200 then I would say you got a good deal.


----------

